# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " المتميزة " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

ضيفتنا الجديده مشرفه هادئة بطبعها آرائها تمتزج بالهدوء والخفه، في فتره قصيره استطاعت ان تكون جزء لا يتجزء من هذا المنتدى
 رحبو معي بضيفتنا على كرسي الاعتراف
 المتميزه

----------


## المتميزة

> ضيفتنا الجديده مشرفه هادئة بطبعها آرائها تمتزج بالهدوء والخفه، في فتره قصيره استطاعت ان تكون جزء لا يتجزء من هذا المنتدى
> رحبو معي بضيفتنا على كرسي الاعتراف
> المتميزه


 
مشكووووووووووورة مها على التقديم الرائع  :SnipeR (62): 
بس اول مرة بكتشف اني هادئة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أهلا بالمتميزة .. نورت الكرسي  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

اهلا بالمتميزه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): اهلا وسهلا 

نورتي المحل


بنرجع بعدين للاسئلة بس تتهأي مزبوط

----------


## المتميزة

الله يسلمكم (يعني يسلموووووووووووووو :Db465236ff: )
وشوي شوي عليا لاني مازلت تحت الصدمة :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## المتميزة

> اهلا وسهلا


اهلا بيك  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

اهلا يالمتميزة نورتي الكرسي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا المتميزة نورتي :Icon31:  ...هدي اعصابك واشربي عصير وراجعلك بالاسئلة

----------


## شمعة امل

> الله يسلمكم (يعني يسلموووووووووووووو)
> وشوي شوي عليا لاني مازلت تحت الصدمة


لا  عادي يا المتميزه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

هلا هلا هلا والله

نورتي

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اهلا وسهلا 

زمان عن كرسي الاعتراف
يلا جهزي حالك

----------


## المتميزة

والله انتو اللي منورين الكرسي 
اتفضلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
Noooooooooooooooo

We are welcome

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :Smile:   :Smile:  i miss you !!!    ???... why ...???  hehehehe
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

والله الك زمان ما بينت يا (ليش ) :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أيتها المتميزة .. بدايـــة 

كيفك .. أخبارك .. تمام إن شاء الله؟؟!!
النا الشرف بمعرفة أهل الجزائر الراقيين  :Smile: 

بطاقتك  الشخصية ؟؟!!.. الي بتعرفنا على شخصك الكريم  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

> [align=center]
> أيتها المتميزة .. بدايـــة 
> 
> كيفك .. أخبارك .. تمام إن شاء الله؟؟!!
> النا الشرف بمعرفة أهل الجزائر الراقيين 
> 
> بطاقتك الشخصية ؟؟!!.. الي بتعرفنا على شخصك الكريم 
> 
> [/align]


 
الله يبارك فيك يا جوري  :Icon31: 
وانا الحمد لله تمام (الكرسي مريح  :Db465236ff: )
البطاقة الشخصية 

الاسم / سهام 
المهنة / طالبة تخصص اقتصاد وبداية من شهر اكتوبر راح اكون سنة ثالثة مع تخصص مالية ونقود وبنوك 
العمر /19 سنة 
البلد / بظن انو معروف الجزائر  :Icon31: 
الهوايات / بحب اقرا الروايات الطويلة و النت 

وميرسي على السؤال  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
اهلا و سهلا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

لي عودة ان شاء الله...
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> الله يبارك فيك يا جوري 
> وانا الحمد لله تمام (الكرسي مريح )
> البطاقة الشخصية 
> 
> الاسم / سهام 
> المهنة / طالبة تخصص اقتصاد وبداية من شهر اكتوبر راح اكون سنة ثالثة مع تخصص مالية ونقود وبنوك 
> العمر /19 سنة 
> البلد / بظن انو معروف الجزائر 
> الهوايات / بحب اقرا الروايات الطويلة و النت 
> ...


حياك الله سهام .. طالبة الاقتصاد .. أنا أكبر منك  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اولا 
كيفك ؟ 

نبدا 

كيف عرفتي المنتدى ؟
شو اكثر شي شدك للمنتدى ؟ 
مين اكثر عضوه صديقه ؟ 
مين اكثر عضو صديق ؟
مين العضو الكريم ؟ 
مين اكثر مشرف نشيط ؟


بكفي ليوم 

تحياتي

----------


## المتميزة

> اولا 
> كيفك ؟ 
> 
> الحمد لله تمام 
> 
> نبدا 
> يلا بسم الله 
> 
> كيف عرفتي المنتدى ؟
> ...


يسلمووووووووو بشار على الاسئلة الحلوة كثير  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

نورت الكرسي  يا متميزة

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62): اهلين بننوشة

----------


## anoucha

> اهلين بننوشة


اهلين بس والله لاهريكي اسئلة وهي هي
1 اسمك

2 عمرك
 3 عرفينال بحالك
4 طيب مين هو ابن الجيران يلي كنتي عم تبحلقي فيه هداك النهار لما كمشتك ه
5 طيب بتتزكري لما كنتي سنة اولى جامعة و كان في واحد عم يتحركش فيكي و اجت ميرفا و اخدتك من عندو اكيد ما تزكرتي على كل شو كان شعورك الاشعوري هداك النهار
5بتطبخي ولا لا
6بتعرفي ترقفصي ولالا
7مين اكتر واحد بتكرهي
8عن جد مو مليتي 
9 انا مليت بس لازم خلص ل1
10 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> اهلين بس والله لاهريكي اسئلة وهي هي
> 1 اسمك
> مليت الاستمارة لما دخلت 
> 2 عمرك
> ليكو عندك بالبطاقة الشخصية 
> 3 عرفينال بحالك
> والله يعني بنت طبيعية ما بحب ثقيلين الدم 
> 4 طيب مين هو ابن الجيران يلي كنتي عم تبحلقي فيه هداك النهار لما كمشتك ه
> سلامة نظرك يا تيته 
> ...


............... :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> ...............


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> 


هدا يدل على انك مو هادية بنوب بنووب

----------


## المتميزة

خلاص هدنة لا تخربيلي الكرسي يا شيخة  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

> خلاص هدنة لا تخربيلي الكرسي يا شيخة


ما هو خربان من اصلو لانو مهرهر والكل قعد عليه

----------


## المتميزة

لا وانتي الصادقة جابو واحد جديد لانهم غيرو كل اثاث المنتدى بمناسبة دخول مضان 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

يي ومن الهم المصاري يا بعدي ولا انتي دفعتي

----------


## دليلة

انوشة خفي على البنت حرام عليكي

----------


## anoucha

> انوشة خفي على البنت حرام عليكي


معليش خليني انتقم يا دليلة

----------


## المتميزة

> انوشة خفي على البنت حرام عليكي


 
معلاباليش واش صرالها اليوم  :Bl (14):

----------


## المتميزة

> معليش خليني انتقم يا دليلة


وعلاه واش تسالي مني باه  تنتاقمي يا لالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

*هلا متميزه والله نور الكرسي بالزيف* 
*ونريد* *سَقسين** كم سؤال ؟؟؟؟ وان شاء الله نكون خفاف على قليبك* 
*1.* *لو خيروكي ان تضيفي منتدي جديد في منتديات الحصن ((مثلا موجود منتدي اخبار النجوم ومنتدي الحانه ومنتدي ومنتدي الصور)) شو المنتدي اللي حابه تضيفه ومين بتحبي من الاعضاء يكون مشرف عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*2.* *-**رتبي هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها بنسبه لكي :المال-الحب- الصداقه-المستقبل* *المهني-العائله؟*
*3.* -شخص تفتقدينه من هو؟؟ (من الاعضاء ان وجد)
4.القنوات التلفزيونية المفضلة لديك…..

. من هم الاعضاء اللي تتمنى اتشوفهم (لا تقوليلي كل الاعضاء سميلي بالاسم 3 اعضاء)
6.الاسم الرجالي المفضل لديكي ؟؟؟؟؟ وكمان الاسم النسائي المفضل لديكي
7.من خلال معرفتك بشخصيه الاعضاء اختاري وظيفه مناسبه لاعضاء التاليه اسمائهم::
*8.* *جنتل مان:*
*9.* *جوري:*
*10.* *ميرفا:*
*11.* *عباده:*
*12.* *غسان:*
*13.* *دموع الورد :*
*14.* *ابو عوده:*
*شنو حيوانك المفضل ؟؟؟؟(الله يكرمك)*
*واخر شئ بدي اياكي توجهي جمله لاحد الاعضاء في المنتدي ومن دون ما تذكره اسمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(جمله حب ..جمله كره ...جمله شكر)* 
**

----------


## المتميزة

> *هلا متميزه والله نور الكرسي بالزيف .........الله يسلمك بزاف* 
> *ونريد* *سَقسين** كم سؤال ؟؟؟؟ وان شاء الله نكون خفاف على قليبك* 
> *1.* *لو خيروكي ان تضيفي منتدي جديد في منتديات الحصن ((مثلا موجود منتدي اخبار النجوم ومنتدي الحانه ومنتدي ومنتدي الصور)) شو المنتدي اللي حابه تضيفه ومين بتحبي من الاعضاء يكون مشرف عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> والله ما بعرف لانو المنتدى ماشاء الله عليك مو ناقصو شي بس يمكن اضيف منتدى ابو عودة للمسجونين وراح تكون انت المشرف عليه مشان ما حدا يزعلك ابدا 
> *2.* *-**رتبي هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها بنسبه لكي :المال-الحب- الصداقه-المستقبل**المهني-العائله؟*
> طبعا اول شي راح تكون العائلة ومن بعد المستقبل و الصداقة و الحب والمال 
> *3.* -شخص تفتقدينه من هو؟؟ (من الاعضاء ان وجد)
> باريسيا 
> 4.القنوات التلفزيونية المفضلة لديك…..
> ...


ويسلمو يا ابو عودة على الاسئلة الحلوة منك  :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مرحبا من جديد 

نبدا على بركه الله 

1- مرتاحه بتخصصك بالجامعه  ؟
2- انتي راضيه من البدايه بتخصصك بالجامعه ؟
3- شو كان التخصص يلي كنتي بتطمحيله بالجامعه ؟
-------------
4 - شو انواع الرياضه المفضله عندك ؟
5- واخيرا العضو يلي بتحسيه ثقيل دم 

واخر سؤال اختياري يعني اذا بدك تجاوبي جاوبي واذا ما بدك عادي

----------


## ريمي

نورتي  متميزةال

----------


## المتميزة

[QUOTE=Bashar qasaimeh;281550]مرحبا من جديد ...........اهلا بيك  :Icon31: 

نبدا على بركه الله 

1- مرتاحه بتخصصك بالجامعه ؟
الحمد لله 
2- انتي راضيه من البدايه بتخصصك بالجامعه ؟
اه طبعا 
3- شو كان التخصص يلي كنتي بتطمحيله بالجامعه ؟
لما كنت صغيرة كان بدي اطلع طبيبة اطفال بس بالثانوي حبيت ادرس اقتصاد مع اني كنت علمية 
-------------
4 - شو انواع الرياضه المفضله عندك ؟
السباحة و التنس 
5- واخيرا العضو يلي بتحسيه ثقيل دم 
ما في ولا واحد 


ويسلموووووو مرة ثانية على الاسئلة الحلوة 

واخر سؤال اختياري يعني اذا بدك تجاوبي جاوبي واذا ما بدك عادي

----------


## المتميزة

> نورتي متميزةال


 
الله يبارك فيك  :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

بسم الله 
>> اكثر شخصيه تعجبك في المنتدى ؟؟ <<<<<<<<

ماتكتبيلي الكل بدي 4 

احسن عضو مشارك في عينك
؟؟؟؟


عضو مجتهد في مواضيعه وردوده روووووعه؟؟؟


>> من العضو اللي لو غاب عن المنتدى يترك فراغ وتفقد تواجده ؟؟ <<<<<




عضوو تحب وتتمنى تشوووفه؟؟





عضو مواضيعه مميزه <<<<<<<<<






عضوو تحبه وتتمنى له السعآآآده؟؟؟


>> عضوو افكاراه قريبه من افكارك تحس انه يشبهك بشخصيته


عضوو له مكآآآن في قلبك؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

> بسم الله 
> >> اكثر شخصيه تعجبك في المنتدى ؟؟ <<<<<<<<
> بما انو انا بنت راح اختار 4 بنات 
> اميرة قوس النصر و دليلة و جوري و ميرفا 
> ماتكتبيلي الكل بدي 4 
> 
> احسن عضو مشارك في عينك
> هاد اخر سؤال جاوبت عليه لاني بلاقي كل الاعضاء يكملو بعضهم بعض بالمنتدى 
> ؟؟؟؟
> ...


من غير دبلوماسية في كثير بقلبي  :Icon31:

----------


## دمعة فرح

اهلا متميزه الكرسي منور بوجودك..
لو معك باقه ورود فيها خمس وردات مين الخمس اعضاء اللي بتهديهم كل واحد ورده؟.
شو اكتر رد ازعجك بالمنتدى؟.
شو اكتر موضوع لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى؟.
لمن تهدي المتميزه هاي الكلمات؟.
1.بحبك؟
2.اسفه؟.
3.اشتقت لك؟.
4.سامحني؟.
5.بكرهك؟.
لمن تهدي المتميزه:
ورده حمراء.
ورده بيضاء.
ورده صفراء.
ماذا تعني هاي الكلمات الك:
الحب.
الصداقه.
الغدر والخيانه.
البحر. 
الشمس.
ماهي امنيه المتميزه التي تتمنى حدوثها؟
من هو قدوه المتميزه او مثلها الاعلى؟
من هو المغني المفضل عندك؟
بكفي اسئله يارب ما اكون ازعجتك..

----------


## mi_LovE430

لكى منى 1000 وردة وترحيب :Bl (14):

----------


## المتميزة

...


> اهلا متميزه الكرسي منور بوجودك....
> وجودك الاحلى يا مجد 
> لو معك باقه ورود فيها خمس وردات مين الخمس اعضاء اللي بتهديهم كل واحد ورده؟.
> لو كان بيدي اهدي حديقة ورد لكل المنتدى لانو خمس وردات قليلة علي و طبعا انتي راح تاخذي باقة بحالها 
> شو اكتر رد ازعجك بالمنتدى؟.
> ما في لحد الان وما بتمنى يكون 
> شو اكتر موضوع لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى؟
> والله ما اذكر منيح بس في كثير ماشاء الله 
> لمن تهدي المتميزه هاي الكلمات؟.
> ...

----------


## المتميزة

> لكى منى 1000 وردة وترحيب


ميرسي 
يسلموووووووووو  :Icon31:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> ...


شكرا على اجابتك اللى اكتر من رائعه... :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

[align=center]
يعطيك العافيه~ 

المتميزه~ 
منوره الكرسيْ~ ومبروك عليكْي~


الغدر و النفاق .. والكذب والصدق والحُب ..

هذه خمسة كلمات .. ماذا تعني لـِ المتميزه ..؟؟




مار أيك في الأقوال التالية :

الإبداع يولد من رحم المعاناة؟



إن مؤلفات الكاتب ماهي إلا انعكاس لعذاباته وأوجاعه ؟؟؟

 ........

حكمه تؤمنين بها وترددينها كثيراً ؟



ســ / أصعب تجربة مرت بها  ؟ 

ســ / عند الحزن الى اين تلجأين ؟

ســ / أجمل بيت شعر تعشقه ( المتميزه ) وأجمل كتاب وأفضل حكمة ؟ 

ســ / ما هي نظرتكِ للحـــــــياة؟


وسلامتك    [/align]

----------


## المتميزة

...


> [align=center]
> يعطيك العافيه~ .........
> 
> المتميزه~ 
> منوره الكرسيْ~ ومبروك عليكْي~
> الله يعافيك يا رب و يسلمووو دموع على الدخول الحلو منك 
> 
> 
> الغدر و النفاق .. والكذب والصدق والحُب ..
> ...

----------


## دموع الورد

> ...




اجابات رائعه و مميزه يا مميزه :Smile:

----------


## المتميزة

> اجابات رائعه و مميزه يا مميزه


والله اسئلتك الاروع  :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مرحبا 
ان شاء الله تكوني تمام 
نبدا 

 افضل ممثل سوري ؟ 
 افضل ممثله سوريه ؟
 افضل ممثل مصري ؟ 
 افضل ممثله مصريه ؟ 
 افضل مطرب لبناني ؟
افضل مطربه لبنانيه ؟
 افضل مطرب مصري ؟
افضل مطربه مصريه ؟
 افضل مطرب خليجي ؟
افضل مطربه خليجيه ؟
افضل مطربه سوريه ؟
 افضل مطرب سوري ؟

من برايك افضل الدارما السوريه او الدراما المصريه او الدراما الخليجيه 

افضل فلم سينمائي ؟
افضل فلم سنمائي 2009 ؟
من برايك اجمل فنانه عربيه ؟.
من برايك اجمل فنان عربي ؟
من برايك اجمل ممثل عربي ؟
من باريك اجمل ممثله عربيه؟
مين العضو صاحب اصعب اسئله بالكرسي الاعتراف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اتمنى ما اكون ثقيل عليكي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## المتميزة

..........[QUOTE=Bashar qasaimeh;282108]مرحبا .........اهلين ببشار  :Icon31: 
ان شاء الله تكوني تمام ..الحمد لله 
نبدا 

افضل ممثل سوري ؟ ...........وائل شرف 
افضل ممثله سوريه ؟........كاريس بشار 
افضل ممثل مصري ؟ ..احمد حلمي 
افضل ممثله مصريه ؟ ...منى زكي 
افضل مطرب لبناني ؟....فضل شاكر 
افضل مطربه لبنانيه ؟..نانسي عجرم 
افضل مطرب مصري ؟......عمرو مصطفى 
افضل مطربه مصريه ؟.........شرين عبد الوهاب 
افضل مطرب خليجي ؟........حسين الجسمي 
افضل مطربه خليجيه ؟........احلام 
افضل مطربه سوريه ؟..........نورا رحال 
افضل مطرب سوري ؟........جورج وسوف  :Icon31: 

من برايك افضل الدارما السوريه او الدراما المصريه او الدراما الخليجيه 
اكيد الدراما السورية 

افضل فلم سينمائي ؟............"حب البنات" ليلى علوي وحنان ترك 
افضل فلم سنمائي 2009 ؟.........1000 مبروك ......لاحمد حلمي 
من برايك اجمل فنانه عربيه ؟.هيفاء وهبي 
من برايك اجمل فنان عربي ؟........خالد سليم (لانو طويل  :Icon31: )
من برايك اجمل ممثل عربي ؟.......احمد عز 
من باريك اجمل ممثله عربيه؟منى زكي 
مين العضو صاحب اصعب اسئله بالكرسي الاعتراف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله كل الاسئلة كان حلوة ومميزة بس يمكن لما يكون السؤال متعلق باعضاء المنتدى يكون صعب شوي  :Eh S(2): 


اتمنى ما اكون ثقيل عليكي  :SnipeR (30):  ..............لا ابدا انا بفرح كثير لما تزورني بالكرسي  :Icon31: [/QUOTE]

----------


## تيتو

سؤالي ل المتميزة 

1- شو المسلسلات المصرية الي بتبابعيها ؟ 

2- شو المسلسلات السورية الي بتابعيها ؟

3- شو المسلسلات التركية الي بتابعيها ؟

4- شو المسلسلات البنانية الي بتابعيها ؟ 

تيتو   2009

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا المتميزة .... نور الكرسي :Icon31: 

اسئلة ان شاء الله تكون خفيفة

المتميزة ...هل هي سريعة العصبية ؟؟؟

في لحظات الحزن العميق ... كيف تتغلبين على حزنك ؟؟ 


حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن من تتمني ان تكون...؟؟

حلم نفسك يتحقق؟؟

*من اقرب الاشخاص اليكِ؟؟*

دمعة سقطت من عينك ؟؟ من كان سببها؟؟

نقظة ضعفك؟

موقف صعب كشف حقيقة صاحب او صاحبة وينطبق عليه القول ان وقت الشدة يبان العدو من الحبيب؟

للهدية وقع بالنفس ... ولها معاني جميلة ...ما أجمل هدية قدمت لك .. ؟؟؟

رتبِ هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها لكِ ؟؟


المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة !!!!

ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..


الخيانة ..
الحب(العشق)..
الصداقة ..
الغيرة..
الجرح..



 يقولون ان مشروب الانسان قد يحدد جزء من شخصيته حتى لو كان هذا الجزء بسيط.. ما هو مشروبك المفضل؟؟

طبعا بإمكانك ما تجاوبي عالسؤال ياللي ما بيعجبك :Smile:

----------


## المتميزة

..


> سؤالي ل المتميزة .............اتفضل 
> 
> 1- شو المسلسلات المصرية الي بتبابعيها ؟ ......يعني انا ما بتابع مسلسلات كثير هلا بس يمكن برمضان راح اتابعهم واقول لك 
> 
> 2- شو المسلسلات السورية الي بتابعيها ؟................نفس الشي بس اكيد اكيد راح اتابع باب الحارة برمضان 
> 
> 3- شو المسلسلات التركية الي بتابعيها ؟................كنت بتابع "قصر الحب "و جامعة المشاغبين 
> 
> 4- شو المسلسلات البنانية الي بتابعيها ؟ ..................ما بتابع ولا مسلسل منها 
> ...

----------


## المتميزة

..[QUOTE=Ahmad zo3bi;283410]اهلا المتميزة .... نور الكرسي :Icon31: ...اهلين بك  :Icon31: 

اسئلة ان شاء الله تكون خفيفة...ان شاء الله 

المتميزة ...هل هي سريعة العصبية ؟؟؟..............ليس دائما 

في لحظات الحزن العميق ... كيف تتغلبين على حزنك ؟؟ ....بفضل اقعد لوحدي واصفي ذهني منيح واحيانا جورج وسوف يساعدني  :Smile: 


حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن من تتمني ان تكون...؟؟......والله ما بعرف بس اي رسالة راح تجي من هالحمامة راح افرح بيها 

حلم نفسك يتحقق؟؟............تكون لي صديقة وفية 

*من اقرب الاشخاص اليكِ؟؟..........امي واختي ميرفا* 

دمعة سقطت من عينك ؟؟ من كان سببها؟؟..........الوحدة 

نقظة ضعفك؟............اني بامن للغير 

موقف صعب كشف حقيقة صاحب او صاحبة وينطبق عليه القول ان وقت الشدة يبان العدو من الحبيب؟............الحمد لله مازال لم يحدث هذا الشي لانو علاقتي غير متينة كثير باصدقائي  :Bl (35): 

للهدية وقع بالنفس ... ولها معاني جميلة ...ما أجمل هدية قدمت لك .. ؟؟؟.........خاتم من عند ابي بعزو كثير اهداه لي لما اخذت شهادة البكالوريا 

رتبِ هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها لكِ ؟؟


المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة !!!!................العائلة ثم الحب ثم المستقبل المهني ثم المال والصديق في الاخير لاني ما بعرف معنى هالكلمة للاسف 

ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..


الخيانة ...................جزاء الوفاء للي ما يستاهلك 
الحب(العشق)...........شعور يتغير مع الزمن للاسف 
الصداقة .............مازلت لا اعرفها 
الغيرة................دليل انك تحب 
الجرح..............مقابل انك تامن لاناس ما يستاهلوك لانو ابسط  فعل منهم ياذيك كثير 



يقولون ان مشروب الانسان قد يحدد جزء من شخصيته حتى لو كان هذا الجزء بسيط.. ما هو مشروبك المفضل؟؟...........بحب كثير القهوة  ......


طبعا بإمكانك ما تجاوبي عالسؤال ياللي ما بيعجبك :Smile:  ............لا ابدا اسئلتك كثير مميزة وحلوة وكمان  عميقة كثير 
يسلموووووووو  احمد على الطلة الحلوة  :Icon31: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

سؤال واحد 

ميرفا اختك ؟

----------


## رمز الاسود

اهلا بالمتميزة 
ان شاء الله تكوني مرتاحة بالكرسي  :Icon15:

----------


## المتميزة

> سؤال واحد 
> 
> ميرفا اختك ؟


جواب واحد ...نعم ميرفا اختي  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

> اهلا بالمتميزة 
> ان شاء الله تكوني مرتاحة بالكرسي


 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31: اهلا برمز الاسود

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 


صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟

ماهي أجمل ذكرى لاتزال عالقه في ذهنك ؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخاف منه؟


متى يعاندك النسيان ؟

حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من

مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــى أن تكــــــــون...؟؟ 


بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ 


شخـــــــــــص لاتــــــــــــــــرفض لـــــــــه طلبــــــــــــــا ..؟؟ 


أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...؟؟ 


جريــــــــــــــــــــمه تتمنــى أرتكابــــــــها...؟؟ 


قطعــة فحــم صغيـــــــــرة وجــدار نظــيفـــ مـــاذا سترسمـــ عليـــه ...؟؟


اذا كنت متدايق ومهموم مين بيجي عبالك ولمين بتحب تروح ؟



ما الشئ الذي لاتريد ان تواجهه بالحياه ???


ما هي البلد الي تتمنى انك تزورها ؟



إذا كنت تملك 5 وردات ستعطيها لمن (من أعضاء المنتدى)؟ ومع ذكر السبب??



انت من مدينة تحبها وتعشقها بكل مافيها فاذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بكلمتين فقط؟


متى تخجل من نفسك ؟


وما رايك بالبنت التي ترتاد النت كثيرا وخاصه الشات??



وهل انت من الذين يستسلمون بسهولة ام انك تقاتل ؟??



عمرها بنت ضربتك او بهدلتك لأنك عاكستها ???




مارايك بالكلمات التاليه :::::
الرومانسيه - الجمال - رقة المشاعر -- فلسطين - ؟؟؟



هل تلبس النظارات او لا?? (بعرف لا  :Smile:  ) 



بتكتب باليد اليمنى او اليسرى?? 



ما هو نوع موبايلك ??



بتعرف تسبح او لا ??



شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم?? 



ايها تفضل الشتاء ام الصيف ???




ماذا يخطر ببالك الان؟؟؟ ( بعرف إنك تغتالني على هالأسئلة ..  :Db465236ff:  )



متى يقتلك الفضول ؟



اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟



لو امامك فرصه ترجه بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختار ان تغير من حياتك؟؟




اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنوات من الان؟؟




بتحب لعب الشده ؟ 



ايهما تفضل اكثر رائحه النرجس ام الياسمين ؟




شو نوع الساعه اللي لابسها ؟




اذا كنت بنص الشغل على الكمبيوتر و فجأه انقطعت الكهرباء شو اول كلمه بتقولها ؟ 




وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

الله يخليك لنا : 


بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 


أنـــت فنـان : 

أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 


آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 


تفاجئني دائما : 


قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

أحبـك في الله : 


يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 


خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 


دمت لنا مبدعاً : 


أيها الحاضر الغائب : 


تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 


معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 




اكثر طبخة ما بتحبها؟



اكثر قناة بتحب تشوفها على التلفزيون؟




لون الورد الي بتفضله؟



بس تجوز( ولقيت وحدة ترضى فيك  :Db465236ff:  ) اش بدك تسمي ابنك الكبير و كذلك بنتك؟



اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 



الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)



ما أجمل زهرة في حياتك؟ 



هل تجدين روح التعاون بين طاقم الاشراف والاعضاء ؟




بتعرفي تطبخ و لا تخبيص؟



من مين بتغار؟



كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للبنات؟



لو اقلك اتذكر شخص معين الان مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟



باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟


انتي عصبي؟


شو اكتر مكان بتحبه؟ 
وليش بتحبه؟ 



دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
عنـــك؟؟


مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن 
تنســــاه؟؟


شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام 
منـــه؟؟


شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع 
مســامحته؟؟


شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري 
حياتـــك؟؟


حلم لا تستطيـــع 
تحقيقه؟؟


كلمة تود سماعها كل 
يوم؟؟


هل انت بار بوالديك؟


هل انت راض عن نفسك في الامور الدينية؟


كيف تنصر دينك؟

هل انت متسامح مع شخص اخطأ في حقك؟



سؤال اعتيادي اذكر 10 أعضاء قريبين منك وضع بجانب اسم كل منهم كلمة لهم .. ؟؟


ملاحظة : الأسئلة مسروقة .. والمسروق كتر منو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

..


> ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) .............الصداقة والله معروفة عندك شو بتعنيلي 
> الحب اسال غيري احسن 
> الحياة ...امل 
> الموت ..نهاية الحياة
> الدموع ..رفيق الحزن 
> 
> 
> صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟......بامن للغير بسرعة  وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟...الكذب 
> 
> ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
مشيها متميزة :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff: ما انا جاوبت ومشي الحال

----------


## دموع الورد

مسا الخير المتميزه



راح اسئلك كم سؤال 

صفات تكرهيها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهيه في الحياة ؟؟؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخافين منه؟




ما هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟

من هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟ (( بختلف عن السؤال الي قبله دقيقي منيح ))

لو اردت في يوم من الايام كتابة خاطرة لمن تفضلين ان تكتبيها ؟؟

هل تجدين نفسك الفتاة المثالية  بجميع المقاييس ؟؟

ماكان حلم طفولتك .؟اتحققت .؟

ماهي اجبياتك وماهي سلبياتك بوجهة نظرك؟

هل عشتي قصة حب بحياتك لحد الان؟

متى تخجلين من نفسك ؟



اكملي الفراغ بصراحة وباجابة واضحة وفيش داعي للمجاملات 


عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو ما حبيته........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو رياضي ...................



وراجعلك مره تانيه ان شاء الله

----------


## المتميزة

..


> مسا الخير المتميزه
> مساء الانوار دموع الورد 
> 
> 
> 
> راح اسئلك كم سؤال 
> اتفضلي  
> صفات تكرهيها في نفسك؟.....ما بنسى اللي بسرعة  وما هو أكثر ما تكرهيه في الحياة ؟؟؟..الكذب 
> ما هو الشيء الذي تخافين منه؟
> ...

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لاجابتك الرائعه

----------


## المتميزة

عمرها بنت ضربتك او بهدلتك لأنك عاكستها ???
بس تجوز( ولقيت وحدة ترضى فيك  :Db465236ff:  ) اش بدك تسمي ابنك الكبير و كذلك بنتك؟
اكثر اسئلة مهمة و عميقة و .......................... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و بعدين معاكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حكتلك مشيلي اياها المره هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ثائر جادالله

شو لونك المفضل؟

----------


## دموع

:Icon31: مرحبا ممكن ترحبو  فيا عشان احس اني منكم
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Bl (14):

----------


## دموع

:SnipeR (62):  يلا ما في حدا :SnipeR (19):

----------


## المتميزة

> مرحبا ممكن ترحبو فيا عشان احس اني منكم





> يلا ما في حدا


 
اهلين بدموع  :SnipeR (62): 
شكلك بتعصبي بسرعة

----------


## المتميزة

> شو لونك المفضل؟


 
بحب اللون الازرق و الابيض 
يسلمووو على الطلة الحلوة  :Icon31:

----------


## المالك الحزين

مرحبا المتميزة 
اذا ممكن كم سؤال 
شو لون عيونك الحقيقي 
كم تاريخ ميلادك
ما لون الملابس المفضل 
ماا تدرسين وبأي جامعة انتي 
ما الهوايات المفضة على قلبك
شو اكثر هدية ممكن تعبر عن شعور الواحد بأشتياقة بنضرك 
ما اكثر شيئ تحبينه 
وشكرا لكي المتميزة وان شاء الله ما اكون طولت عليكي

----------


## المتميزة

مرحبا المتميزة ..اهلا بالمشاغب منور  :Icon31: 
اذا ممكن كم سؤال ......ممكن طبعا 
شو لون عيونك الحقيقي ...........بني 
كم تاريخ ميلادك...27/01/1990
ما لون الملابس المفضل .....بحب الالوان الفاتحة بس بالاخير بلبس الوان غامقة  :SnipeR (83): 
ماا تدرسين وبأي جامعة انتي ..بدرس اقتصاد بالجزائر 
ما الهوايات المفضة على قلبك...بحب السبور بس انا كسلانة كثير مشان هيك صار النت هوايتي  :Smile: 
شو اكثر هدية ممكن تعبر عن شعور الواحد بأشتياقة بنضرك ..الورد 
ما اكثر شيئ تحبينه ...عائلتي  :SnipeR (62): 
وشكرا لكي المتميزة وان شاء الله ما اكون طولت عليكي 

لا ابدا انت نورت الكرسي يا مشاغب  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هلا اجى دوري :Db465236ff: 

استنتجت من اجاباتك انكِ قد تعرضت لخيانه من اعز اصدقائك...هل هذا صحيح؟

اين ترى المتميزه نفسها بعد 10 سنوات؟

ما هي العاده التي تكرهيها في اختك ميرفا؟و بنفسكِ؟

ممكن تحبي شب من عمرك؟

أين تضعي ساعتك...في اليد اليمنى ام اليسرى؟

العمر المناسب للزواج لكل من الرجل و المرأه...كم يجب أن يكون برأيك؟

اجمل اغنية اجنبية بنظرك؟و كذلك اغنية عربية؟

رأيك بكل من الاعضاء التاية اسمائهم...

مها 

سوسن

جوري

غسان

حسان

محمد القسايمه

عمار القاسيمه

ابو عوده

زيكو

مجد حسين

down to you

زهرة المطر

نقاء الروح

انوشا

دليلة

منيرة الظلام

بشار القسايمه

دموع الورد

خالد الجنيدي






لي عودة

 :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مرحبا يا المتميزة 
سؤال واحد وبس شو اكثر اشي بتكرهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الكرك2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الكرك2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يسعد مساكم جميعا

----------


## المتميزة

..


> هلا اجى دوري............اهلا بيك يا 
> 
> استنتجت من اجاباتك انكِ قد تعرضت لخيانه من اعز اصدقائك...هل هذا صحيح؟........لا ما تعرضت للخيانة بس من عشرتي معاهم صرت بعرفهم كثير 
> 
> اين ترى المتميزه نفسها بعد 10 سنوات؟........الله اعلم 
> 
> ما هي العاده التي تكرهيها في اختك ميرفا؟و بنفسكِ؟.........انها عنيدة كثير وانا كمان 
> 
> ممكن تحبي شب من عمرك؟..........والله موضوع الحب هاد الو كلام طويل كثير 
> ...

----------


## المتميزة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الله يسعد مساكم جميعا


مساء الانوار  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

.......[QUOTE=مغرم الأحزان;287715]مرحبا يا المتميزة ........اهلا بيك 

سؤال واحد وبس شو اكثر اشي بتكرهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........الكذب [/QUOTE]

----------


## المالك الحزين

> مرحبا المتميزة ..اهلا بالمشاغب منور 
> اذا ممكن كم سؤال ......ممكن طبعا 
> شو لون عيونك الحقيقي ...........بني 
> كم تاريخ ميلادك...27/01/1990
> ما لون الملابس المفضل .....بحب الالوان الفاتحة بس بالاخير بلبس الوان غامقة 
> ماا تدرسين وبأي جامعة انتي ..بدرس اقتصاد بالجزائر 
> ما الهوايات المفضة على قلبك...بحب السبور بس انا كسلانة كثير مشان هيك صار النت هوايتي 
> شو اكثر هدية ممكن تعبر عن شعور الواحد بأشتياقة بنضرك ..الورد 
> ما اكثر شيئ تحبينه ...عائلتي 
> ...



مشكورة متميزة على الاجوبة الصريحة  :SnipeR (94): 
والنور نورك انتي يا متميزة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي ياالمتميزة على كرسي الاعتراف 

بصراحة منور الكرسي كثير بوجودك وانا تابعت اجوبتك على اسئلة الاعضاء وشفت اجابات اكثر من رائعة وهالشي ما بيطلع غير من عضو ومشرف اكثر من متميز مثلك 

انا ما عندي اسئلة وان شاء الله رح اكون من المتابعين للاجابات 

ومرة ثانية منورة الكرسي

----------


## المتميزة

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي ياالمتميزة على كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> بصراحة منور الكرسي كثير بوجودك وانا تابعت اجوبتك على اسئلة الاعضاء وشفت اجابات اكثر من رائعة وهالشي ما بيطلع غير من عضو ومشرف اكثر من متميز مثلك 
> 
> انا ما عندي اسئلة وان شاء الله رح اكون من المتابعين للاجابات 
> 
> ومرة ثانية منورة الكرسي


 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
هاد من ذوقك يا محد 
والله انت اللي منور الكرسي يا محمد 
فرحت كثير بمرورك

----------


## the_roke2008

سوالي غريب :



شو زمرة دمك " 


السوال التاني :  كيف ممكن نكون بشر  فينا الخير والا سم ب شر

----------


## المتميزة

> سوالي غريب :
> 
> 
> 
> شو زمرة دمك " 
> 
> 
> السوال التاني : كيف ممكن نكون بشر فينا الخير والا سم ب شر


 
اول شي منور الكرسي  :Icon31: 
وثانيا راح اجاوب على سؤالك الغريب 
زمرة دمي A 

وبالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
هي كلمة بشر تحتوي على عدة معاني و تغيير حرف واحد منها يغير معناها كاملا و لكن  بمفهومها الحقيقي صحيح كلمة بشر تحوي كلمة شر و هذا شي طبيعي لانو الانسان فيه الخير والشر 
ولا يوجد شخص كامل فينا لا يخطأ.... بين قوسين اقصد بالشر كل ما يتعلق باخلاقيات الجوانب السلبية في تفكير بني البشر و سلوكهم 

وبانتظار زيارة اخرى منك للكرسي  :Smile:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

اهلا فيكي ياالمتميزه والله ما ظل سؤال اسئلك كل الاسئله اللي في بالي سألوكي اياها باقي الاعضاء
عكل حال نورتي

----------


## المتميزة

> اهلا فيكي ياالمتميزه والله ما ظل سؤال اسئلك كل الاسئله اللي في بالي سألوكي اياها باقي الاعضاء
> عكل حال نورتي


 
منورة يا حسناء الربيع  :Icon31:

----------


## ابراهيم المصطفى

انا شايف من اول ما دخلت انه اميرة قوس النصر مسيطرة شوي ع المنتديات كلها 
:SnipeR (62): كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا شايف من اول ما دخلت انه اميرة قوس النصر مسيطرة شوي ع المنتديات كلها 
>  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير


بعد إذن المتميزة بدي اجاوبك أميرة قوس النصر مش مسيطرة عالمنتدى مثل مابتحكي بس هي شخصيتها قوية كتير 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

المتميزة اختاري 5 اسئلة من ال23 سؤال وجاوبيهم ...ممكن تجاوبيهم كلهم بس رح تكون صعبه :Eh S(2): 
1.لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟

2.لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟

3.لو فالوا لك نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معاك؟

4.لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك وحنا نحقق؟

5.لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟

6.لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ 

7.لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ 

8.لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟

9.لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟

10.لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟

11.لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟

12.لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟

13.لو قالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟

14.لو قالوا لك ماذا تود أن تحلم في منامك اللية؟ 

15.لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟ 

16.لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟

17.لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة......

18.لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة......

19.لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟

20.لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟ 

21.لو قالوا لك أي شخص تتمنى له كل كل الخير؟

22.لو قالوا لك أي شخص تعتز به؟

23.لو قالوا لك أي شخص مدين له؟

----------


## المتميزة

....[QUOTE=احساس المطر;297573]المتميزة اختاري 5 اسئلة من ال23 سؤال وجاوبيهم ...ممكن تجاوبيهم كلهم بس رح تكون صعبه :Eh S(2): 

منورة يا احساس المطر وراح اجاوبك ان شاء الله على كل اسئلتك مش بس خمسة 
بس مبينة عليها صعبة مثل ما قلتي  :Eh S(2): 

1.لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟............النصف الثاني 

.لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟.............اظل مع عائلتي طول اليوم وما اعمل شي  :Eh S(2): 

3.لو فالوا لك نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معاك؟........ولا شي 

4.لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك وحنا نحقق؟.........اخلي امي تختار وهيك بفرح اكثر  :Smile: 

5.لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟.........خالتي (الله يرحمها)

6.لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ ..........اوبرا وينفري

7.لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ ...........جورج وسوف (عارفة انو اجابتي غريبة شوي )

8.لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟..............فرحة النجاح 

9.لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟...............فترة المتوسطة 

10.لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟.............صح الصح 

11.لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟...........اكبر خطا 

12.لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟..............لما اعلن فشلي 

13.لو قالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟.............خيالي 

14.لو قالوا لك ماذا تود أن تحلم في منامك اللية؟ .........اني اكون طايرة بالسما 

15.لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟ ...........ازرق 

16.لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟...........اكثر شي غامض بحياتي ولسه ما اعرفه 

17.لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة...............الصديقة 

18.لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة......العصبية 

19.لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟..........لما اضطر اختار 

20.لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟ .........سؤال رقم 16 

21.لو قالوا لك أي شخص تتمنى له كل كل الخير؟............اللي هو بدوره يتمنى لي الخير 

22.لو قالوا لك أي شخص تعتز به؟........ابي 

23.لو قالوا لك أي شخص مدين له؟..............والداي

 [/QUOTE]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

18.لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟ سواء شخص ، عادة، صفة......العصبية :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

15.لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟ ...........ازرق :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

[align=center] 
_شكرا المتميزه_

_ كان الكرسي ممتع جدا بوجودك ... الله يعطيكِ العافيه .._ 
[/align]

----------

